# Breaking them in!! And some interesting tracks!



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

With all of the new snow we were able to get out and do some snowshoeing!! It was a blast. We also saw some tracks in the fresh snow. I am not an expert by any means but they came out of the trees with no human footprints around at all. There were no claw marks and they are decent size. I am thinkin either bobcat or cougar; like I said though I am no expert, and I know I could be way off. What do you guys think?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

To big to be bobcat. I can't see the photos very well, but they look more like a lion track to me


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Chupacabra.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The last pic looks like a dog tract.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a lion.....I'm guessing a young tom by the size of the track and shape of it's toes. Only way to find out for sure is to grab the hounds and get him caught!


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

If anyone has some hounds and wants to chase him down I will gladly show you where they were. I've never seen a lion before!! It's always been a dream of mine though.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

featherwalker said:


> If anyone has some hounds and wants to chase him down I will gladly show you where they were. I've never seen a lion before!! It's always been a dream of mine though.


So where are you at??


----------

